# Pirelli World Challenge 2015 Schedule Released



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Pirelli World Challenge has released a preliminary schedule for the 2015 season and things look to be improving in the upstart series. Both a stand-alone event at Circuit of the Americas and also a season-ender at Laguna Seca have been added.

March 6-8 — Circuit of The Americas
March 27-29 — St. Petersburg
April 17-19 — Long Beach (GT/GT Cup Only)
April 24-26 — Barber Motorsports Park
May — Canadian Tire Motorsport Park (TBC)
June/July — Event(s) TBD
July 31-Aug. 2 — Mid-Ohio
Aug. 21-23 — Sonoma Raceway
Sept. 11-13 — Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca

Read more about it over at *Sportscar365*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Personally, I'd like to see this series grow. The hard part is that a lot of the circuits out there are owned or locked up by NASCAR/Tudor so that part's a challenge.


----------

